# mule days pictures



## dpoole (May 3, 2012)

taken at mule days north of butler last sat


----------



## dpoole (May 3, 2012)

*mule days*

more pictures


----------



## fishfryer (May 3, 2012)

Very nice,I've been there before,wish I hadn't missed this time.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 3, 2012)

Nice Pics! Wished it would have been closer!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures. I've always thought Mules were some of the best farming and military animals you could have. Dave


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

Great pictures, Donnie! Reckon who is more stubborn, the mule, or Dan?


----------



## Nugefan (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Great pictures, Donnie! Reckon who is more stubborn, the mule, or Dan?



The Chief ...


----------



## Bill Mc (May 4, 2012)

Here's one I made at a mule day in Alabama. 

Horseboy? Maybe...


----------



## pine nut (May 4, 2012)

I feel qualified to say two of those harnessed critters ain't mules!
I believe Dan wins!  I bet that mule fell down after Dan did the "Crocodile Dundee Thing" while humming!  He da MAN!  LOL!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Great pictures, Donnie! Reckon who is more stubborn, the mule, or Dan?




Danny , IMO, is a real progressive thinker. Looks to me like he was communicating with the mule. 

Good pictures Donnie. That looks like a cool time.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 4, 2012)

Brings back memories. Plowed with a mule as a child. Glad when in 1958 we got a Massy Harris Pony. Anything that didn't poot in your face going down the row, and try to stop and eat at the end of every row was an improvement. Later got an old Oliver Super 66, and I still have restored 1956 John Deere 320, a 1958 John Deere 420 two row, and a 1959 John Deere 430 tricycle that is one of the best cultivating tractors I've ever used.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 5, 2012)

Where can you find out about this or another event I'd like to make the next on.


----------



## fishfryer (May 7, 2012)

Luke0927 said:


> Where can you find out about this or another event I'd like to make the next on.



One place is the GMEC Georgia magazine,this is the magazine published for Georgia's EMC (Georgia Electric Membership Corporation).If you're an EMC member or know one who receives the magazine,it's a good source of upcoming events in Georgia.


----------



## dpoole (May 7, 2012)

Luke0927 said:


> Where can you find out about this or another event I'd like to make the next on.



4th sat every april


----------



## Redbow (May 9, 2012)

Good stuff, I worked Mules back in the fifties on a tobacco farm..Our Mule days are coming up this summer, I may plan to go..


----------



## TNGIRL (May 9, 2012)

Danny is the Mule Whisperer...........

Oh My!!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (May 18, 2012)

Very cool.  I would love to take the kids to one of these some time.  It would blow their minds.


----------



## Cougar Spray (May 22, 2012)

my friend Bo Barfield from Roberta would take his mules to this event every year.  He loved his mule!  He passed away in November.  RIP Bo


----------

